# Aiden, Alex, and their updated cage



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I finally got some half decent pictures of Aiden, Alex and their newly updated cage.

My boys!

Aiden 


























Alex


























Their over sized cage


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, it looks excellent! They're cute and I like their names. How's the flight cage working out for you? I've seen that a few people use those and it never occurred to me that they could be converted to a rat cage. Is it easy to clean and stuff? Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I love the flight cage! I originally used it as an iguana cage but its worked out as a rat cage perfectly. Its somewhat difficult to do teh levels but other than that, theres plenty of places to hang stuff.
Its ultra easy to wipe down and clean =D


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool. About how much did you pay for it? I know of one website where it's $129 (and free shipping!). I think I want to get an FN 142 but it never hurts to have a back-up plan!


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

hehe actually it was a birthday present 3 years ago so it was free but I think it was around $150 on sale? Not sure how much they run now..let me check.


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

http://www.birdcages.com/medium-bird-cages/flight-cage/havanaflightcage.cfm

$154 plus shipping. Thats the first site i looked at.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

they are cuties and their cage is awesome! nice work =]


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

They are cuties! ANd i love their cage!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I know a place where I could get that cage for 100, heh. Its like a pet's gathering that happens every 2 months! =D


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, I just want to kiss and snuggle them. They're adorable!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OMGsh they are so cute!!! and i LOVE your cage settup!  i wish mine was like dat!


----------

